# new to the forum



## brian thompson (Feb 19, 2009)

hello everyone, I'm brian new to this forum i have a cane corso puppy 10 weeks old... trian is a little hard please help


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

What do you need help with??


----------

